# Scrap Wood Router Table Build



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

So maybe 'scrap' is misleading... But it was 'left over' lumber...

I've been meaning to get to this one for a while. Figured I'd get it done while the shop was clear of most projects. The top was already built and sitting on saw horses... Since I got the DC in yesterday I figured I take advantage of it with the router.

Not quite done yet, but not a bad start for an afternoon project. I'll finish it up tomr...

Thanks for looking ~

~tom


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Very very nice! You obviously planned this project well and put it together carefully.

You're gonna have a great time with that one!

Jeff


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

jharris said:


> Very very nice! You obviously planned this project well and put it together carefully.
> 
> You're gonna have a great time with that one!
> 
> Jeff


Thanks, Jeff

I been thinking about it for a while, so I knew what I wanted but did no planning what so ever... lol I'm the worst about it, just cut and built as I went... lol

That said I'm going to change the top left drawer out to something more apt to bit storage...

~tom


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Thanks, Jeff
> 
> I been thinking about it for a while, so I knew what I wanted but did no planning what so ever... lol I'm the worst about it, just cut and built as I went... lol
> 
> ...


Good idea. That drawer looks deep enough to get three stacking bit trays into it. Maybe one for profile bits, one for straight, pattern and edge trimming bits.....etc. However you want to organize them. 

Please post photo's of whatever you decide to do.

Jeff


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I see more "scrap wood" in the backround.....:laughing:










Nice job there....:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> I see more "scrap wood" in the backround.....:laughing:
> 
> Nice job there....:thumbsup:


Lol... Part of me building this was to get EVERYTHING on the DC before giving the shop a thorough cleaning... It's over due!

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Need to build the router bit tray that will fit over the one there so I can finish loading my bits in the drawer...

All the drawers were sized with what's being stored in mind... Now I need suggestions on what to put in the remaining drawer slot... 1 drawer, 3 drawers...??? Ideas???

~tom


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Real nice work......:thumbsup:


----------



## MAKOAGON (Apr 7, 2011)

QUESTION: what material is that insert made of?


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Need to build the router bit tray that will fit over the one there so I can finish loading my bits in the drawer...
> 
> All the drawers were sized with what's being stored in mind... Now I need suggestions on what to put in the remaining drawer slot... 1 drawer, 3 drawers...??? Ideas???
> 
> ~tom


Hello Tom,

Here are some photos of my drawer setup. May or may not work for you but they might give you some ideas.

Top drawer holds only router bits

Next drawer holds stop blocks, wrenches, height adjustmen wrench, setup bars, base plates and plate inserts.

Drawer 3, router moters. (moters not pictured).

Drawer four, secondary dust control and miscellaneous.

Hope this helps.

Please post more photos as your RT progresses.

Jeff

Sorry, Photos are in reverse order.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice tables...both of them. I really got to get goin on finishing mine. I have to kinda do a redo on the top, its not as flat as I thought it was goin to be. Will prolly put mdf over the top.

Congrats on the new table, it looks real good.

Robert


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

More photos of my router table

I was a field manager for Centex and saved the carcass from the trash heap. It had been a kitchen island installed in a new home and the buyer didn't like the finish.

I carted it home not really knowing what I was going to use it for because my kitchen is too small too accommodate any island much less one of this size. All I knew was I couldn't let it go to the dump.

I hate waste!!

I had to build the drawers and fronts and soon I'll build a drawer for the lower left.

I used an old solid core door for the top (also the result of a dumpster dive) and finished it with laminate found for cheap on CL.

I ordered the combination track from Woodpeckers, the t-track from??????? (don't remember), found the Freud micro-adjustable fence on CL for $50.00 and ordered the router plate from Rockler.

Since my "shop" is only a two-car garage my router table also has to serve as my primary work bench so when Veritas/Lee Valley offered free shipping I ordered their inset vise and installed it last weekend.

Also because I have limited space I installed pegboard on one end of the table and adjustable shelving on the other. 

The shelving arrangement will have to change at some point to accommodate a face vice (watching CL).

Once I insall the face vise my router table/workbench will be complete and I will move on to a nice collapsable out feed support for my 1960's unisaw that I bought at auction from LANL (Los Alamos National Laboratories). I'm really hoping that it's not radioactive but I don't own a Geiger counter so......

Jeff

Sorry about the orientation of the photos. I forgot to rotate them before posting.

Edit: The dust bucket under the router was not my idea. I got it from another poster but can't remember who or what thread. Thanks for the tip brother. You know who you are!


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Chippin-in said:


> Nice tables...both of them. I really got to get goin on finishing mine. I have to kinda do a redo on the top, its not as flat as I thought it was goin to be. Will prolly put mdf over the top.
> 
> Congrats on the new table, it looks real good.
> 
> Robert


Hey Robert,

Please keep us updated on you're RT. Always interested in what others are doing. Photos please.

Jeff


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

MAKOAGON said:


> QUESTION: what material is that insert made of?


1/2" lexan... Works great. The bottom of the dust box is 3/16"

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

jharris said:


> Hello Tom,
> 
> Here are some photos of my drawer setup. May or may not work for you but they might give you some ideas.


Jeff, that really nice! I like it! I obviously don't have near as many router gadgets as you! Lol I'm going to look at those pics again when I'm back at the shop.

Thx

~tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice looking router table and you are right, the word scrap was a little misleading. I was expecting 2X4's held together with 4" nails. I should have know that it would be awesome as soon as I saw who was posting it. Great job as always.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Nice looking router table and you are right, the word scrap was a little misleading. I was expecting 2X4's held together with 4" nails. I should have know that it would be awesome as soon as I saw who was posting it. Great job as always.


lol, now that would be a cool router table! and your either too kind or smoking some good stuff! I'm still trying to get where you were when you were crawling! 

~tom


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

Man...what you guys will dare to call scraps!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeorwned said:


> Man...what you guys will dare to call scraps!


Sorry... You should see the "scraps" & "trash" after a movie...

~tom


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

This is an exciting build. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Tom, I"m getting ready to redo my router table... is there anything you'd change about your set up or is it working to your expectations still? Thanks.

Scott


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

HI Tom - Nice build:thumbsup:
Just a couple of observations. First, I like my M12VC a lot, for hand held. I rejected it as a router table as you need to turn the router to set bit height. This changes the position of the power switch, speed control and winds the cord around the router. Power switch isn't an issue with a remote switch. Speed control and cord control could get problematic with a cabinet involved. There are a lot of routers out there now with lead screw height adjustment that elimantes those issues. To name just a few, the newer Porter Cables, some of the Milwaukees, Tritons, Craftman. I put Freud's in both my tables. These will also allow above table height and bit changes.
Second, I would strongly recommend putting a rabbet around that big bit hole and making some inserts to choke it down some. Maybe just me, but I get real antsy with all that carbide whizzing around in the middle of a big hole. Especially important with the smaller bits, like you have pictured. Narrow stock can dive right down there.


----------

